# Best Home Automation Devices Under $100



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

What are you looking to do and how do you want to control it? You can easily find home automation devices for $50 or less but they may not do what you want them to do. Give us a description of what you want your home automation to do and we can probably give you some better suggestions. You obviously are going to get an entire system for $100 you can certainly buy some components to get started building your system.


----------



## StudFinder (Nov 21, 2017)

I am just getting into it. For me the priority was buying the following:
1) The hub
2) Automatic Lock on the door
3) Thermostat
4) Garage Lights

For me these gave the best bank for the buck. Any future additions are more for fun and convenience. These 3 devices I actually use and love it.


----------



## exx0 (Feb 19, 2018)

I've been using z-wave devices a lot for home automation. As for the hub, I've used raspberry PI with razberry daughter board ($35 + $79) mounted for DIY purpose. You can basically use home-assistant which is an open source tool to get everything up and running and it has support for different device types.

As an alternative, my other choice has been samsung smartthings hub (< $100; sometimes < $70 on deals) which works great and has many device supports (either in-built or via community built device handlers).

For door lock, I have always loved Yale door locks. The touchscreen ones are little expensive but there's push button one too which should be less than $90. As for thermostat, GoControl TBZ48 works great with z-wave. I've little less experience with lights in general but I've used leviton switches and leviton plug-in outlets which work great with z-wave. They usually cost $30-40 each.


----------



## stxalumni (Mar 28, 2018)

I have invested in a few insteon devices and I love them. I also use ring devices but they are definitely pricey.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

My problem is that the marketplace hasn't settled down yet. How do I know I'm enot buying the BetaMax of home automation systems? It's a pretty big investment, and something you want to continue to build on over time.

My first foray into home automation was WiFi thermostats, mostly because I had a freeze-up incident and around the same time one of my old thermostats needed to be replaced anyway. They're stand-alone units (about $95 each, BTW) and I'm sure a centralized system would have been a better long-term investment, but which one?


----------

